# A Sea of Drowning Souls [AUDIO STORY]



## InkwellMachine (May 8, 2016)

Phew. Dear lord, but this was difficult to write. I had to create the story within a week, and then record all the audio and stuff very soon after. Utimately, I'm not super proud of the writing, but the sound design feels quite good to me.

Very interested in your opinions, especially on the writing~ 

[video=youtube;innhCFIKjPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=innhCFIKjPw[/video]


EDIT — The thread title is definitely supposed to say "audio," not "auido." This is why we spellcheck.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 16, 2016)

Really top work, I've nothing bad to say about it. You've a good narrator voice as well.

 I think you can be proud of the results of your efforts. :5stars:


----------



## InkwellMachine (May 19, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Really top work, I've nothing bad to say about it. You've a good narrator voice as well.
> 
> I think you can be proud of the results of your efforts. :5stars:


Thanks so much! As I wrote/edited/recorded this one, I was actually horrified by the quality, and was sure it would get panned across Tale Foundry's websites.

To my surprise, quite the opposite has happened. Evidence that audiences are more forgiving than fellow artists, maybe?


----------



## Scrivener123 (May 19, 2016)

This was really well made! The voice over was professional quality, and had god pacing. The animation as was also well made. I really didn't get the GOT connection. However, I enjoyed the story. I'm not sure there is anything that needs changing.


----------



## InkwellMachine (May 20, 2016)

Scrivener123 said:


> This was really well made! The voice over was professional quality, and had god pacing. The animation as was also well made. I really didn't get the GOT connection. However, I enjoyed the story. I'm not sure there is anything that needs changing.


Ohhh, interesting that you liked the pacing in particular. I felt like—due to timing constraints—key parts of the story's plot were pretty hackneyed. I would have liked to spend a lot more time describing the events of Makram's slavery, but eh. I did what I was capable of. Really glad you enjoyed it!

As for the Game of Thrones connection, there isn't one. The other videos I posted on the channel that month broke down the worldbuilding of Game of Thrones and how it shows us the value of fantasy as a rhetorical tool. I used _those _principles to write this story.

Thanks for the feedback, m8~


----------



## Gumby (May 20, 2016)

I am so impressed with this! Wonderfully done!


----------



## kunox (May 20, 2016)

I'm only 5 minutes through but ki like it so far.. epic....XD


edit: I swear that was awesome.. I wish I could do as god of job as that.. I mean my only attempt at something like that was pretty bad... lol....


----------



## InkwellMachine (May 21, 2016)

kunox said:


> I'm only 5 minutes through but ki like it so far.. epic....XD
> 
> 
> edit: I swear that was awesome.. I wish I could do as god of job as that.. I mean my only attempt at something like that was pretty bad... lol....


You totally could! You could make something even better, honestly. It's not a matter of skill or talent; it's just a matter of time and effort. These things are hell to make, but sooo worth it.

Glad you enjoyed it~ 



Gumby said:


> I am so impressed with this! Wonderfully done!


Thanks! More to come soon. :b


----------



## kunox (May 21, 2016)

II get what you are saying. I am actually going to ask you for a list of the needed skills and were too go to learn them.. because this sample of my book was my last try... lol.. brace for incoming...

https://youtu.be/GxZ-Na6GnnM


----------



## InkwellMachine (May 21, 2016)

kunox said:


> II get what you are saying. I am actually going to ask you for a list of the needed skills and were too go to learn them.. because this sample of my book was my last try... lol.. brace for incoming...
> 
> https://youtu.be/GxZ-Na6GnnM


Well, the simplest recommendation I can give you is to develop your capacity for answer-seeking. The things I learned while figuring out how to produce this stuff on my own proved more valuable than any of the advice I've ever received from any veteran. But here are some good places to start:

•Learn to use the Adobe Creative Suite, if you can afford it (the full suite on creative cloud is $55/month). This includes Adobe After Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, and Illustrator.
•Learn about microphones and their recording properties; everything you can do to get a higher-quality recording. I use a Blue Yeti.
•Pay attention to the methodologies/formats other creators use, and riff on them. Figure out what will appeal to your audience the most.
•Figure out who your intended audience _is _and make sure you're presenting your content to them in an attractive, appealing fashion. A low-fi recording with almost no graphics and little-to-no vocal preparation (read: practice rehearsing lines) isn't going to cut it, as the comments/like bar on your video show. I put in roughly 70-120 hours of work per video, and I'm still not satisfied with the turn out a lot of the time.
•Learn to edit your audio in Audacity, which is a free, high-quality audio editor.
•Learn to find your own answers. _I cannot stress this enough. _Often, google searches like "Beginner's guide to Adobe premiere" or "how to change the resolution of a sequence in After Effects" will give you a good sense of where to find what you're looking for.

That's pretty much all I can offer you. God speed. It's a tough road. I've only just begun walking down it myself. :b


----------



## kunox (May 21, 2016)

ty my friend battleship has been crissoned..XD


----------

